# Server freezes after 20 days...

## anubis01

Hi,

I thought my server was running stable but after 20 days it just suddenly froze. Im using kernel 2.6.11-grsec, I've checked my logs but I didn't find anything there. The temp. of my cpus, hds seem normal so I guess they are running fine. I've also run smartctl on my hds and they both passed the test.

Can anybody maybe point me in some direction on how to check if my memory is failing on me or maybe my cpus? Does anybody now of a system-wide check utility? 

I'm kind of lost and dont know where to start looking for the error.

Thanks. Anubis.

----------

## jkt

http://www.memtest.org/

----------

## anubis01

Ok. Well I've run memtest and a burn-in cpu-test. Both turned out positive! But I still don't know why my server froze after 20 days...

----------

## jkt

 *anubis01 wrote:*   

> Ok. Well I've run memtest and a burn-in cpu-test. Both turned out positive!

 

Sorry, I'm not a native english speaker - what do you mean with "test turned out positive"? Anyway, how long has it been running? Have you selected "all tests" for memtest?

 *Quote:*   

> But I still don't know why my server froze after 20 days...

 

How does it freeze? Are you able to ping its IP address? Do you receive some reply from console? Does console switching viz Alt+Fn work? NumLock? SysRQ (in case you've enabled it in kernel config)? What HW do you have in the box? Was the machine stable with its previous OS, if any?

----------

## anubis01

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, how long has it been running? Have you selected "all tests" for memtest? 
> 
> 

 

It went down 10 minutes ago again - the server was up and running for approx. 3 days. I ran "all the tests" with memtest which took a few hours and no error at all!

 *Quote:*   

> How does it freeze? Are you able to ping its IP address? Do you receive some reply from console? Does console switching viz Alt+Fn work? NumLock? SysRQ (in case you've enabled it in kernel config)? What HW do you have in the box? Was the machine stable with its previous OS, if any?

 

I'm not able to ping, i cant do console switching and numlock doesn't work either!

Hardware:

Dual Pentium III Slot-1 733 MHz, 512mb Ram (Infenion), 2x Seagate Harddrives (Raid-1)

Maybe the motherboard is broken - who knows...

Anubis

----------

## servo888

Check dmesg for errors; I would check for any errors reported on your harddrive (dmesg | grep hda). I use to run a server with a 6GB harddrive that would run stable for a few months, and then just crash, and after a reboot it would crash again, and again, etc. Turns out it was just a harddrive that started to go bad.

Good luck

----------

## jkt

OK, could you post (or provide a link to) your `dmesg`? Have you upgraded your motherboard's BIOS to the latest version? If you don't get any oopses on console, you can try to use serial console and log on another computer.

And try to boot uniprocessor (with SMP disabled) kernel, disable power management (ACPI, APM), remove add-on cards,...

I've had very similar problems with my computer which is now running quite stable, so I wish you good luck (IIRC the thread was named "hangup on stable HW", it's posted somewhere in these forums). It was caused bu buggy VT82C686B southbridge causing data corruption while doing massive transfers using AMD-accelerated instructions. Despite the fact that kernel said "activating VIA southbridge workarounds" during bootup. Flood-ping to another machine (and thus saturated 100Mbps NIC) was an easy way to trigger the hangup. I've fixed it by replacing the NIC (the problem was somewhere else as it crashed even with different cards) and updating BIOS  :Smile: .

----------

## anubis01

@ jkt: I think it might be my NIC too. I've run memtest86 for the past 12 hours and no errors where detected. I've also put 100% load on both of my cpus for about 12 hours and no crash there either. Both of my harddrives are connected to a Promise Fastrack UDMA/100 Controller (no Raid) and both are doing software Raid-1. Both of the harddrives and the controller are working fine too (hd/controller used to be installed in another server). So it really might just be that my NIC is broken.

My dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.11-grsec (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 SMP Mon Mar 7 16:40:47$

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e400 (usable)

BIOS-e820: 000000000009e400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6400 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

000000001fff0000 - 000000001ffffc00 (ACPI data)

BIOS-e820: 000000001ffffc00 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7040

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6f90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x00000001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fffcc73

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Yakari   0x00000001 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1ffffb24

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD    APIC   0x00000001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1ffffb98

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP   YAKARI 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md1

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c06d5000 soft=c06cd000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 731.825 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 511952k/524224k available (4481k kernel code, 11716k reserved, 546k data, 248k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1441.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=720896)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f3ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.56 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c06d6000 soft=c06ce000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay loop... 1458.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=729088)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f3ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (2899.96 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 01 02

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 02

  groups: 02

  domain 1: span 03

   groups: 02 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd990, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 9 10 11 14 15) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.SLOT._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xc000-0xc07f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xc180-0xc1bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe01 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xc200-0xc21f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x3000-0x301f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1112335630.403:0): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i820 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x4400, 00:10:b5:05:4c:b9, IRQ 19

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH: chipset revision 2

ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

PDC20268: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:02:0a.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PDC20268: chipset revision 2

PDC20268: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x4020-0x4027,0x4016 on irq 18

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hdg: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0x4018-0x401f,0x4012 on irq 18

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hde: max request size: 128KiB

hde: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdg: max request size: 128KiB

hdg: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdg: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.2 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801AA USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 19, io base 0x1820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  1436.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (1436.000 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: faulty personality registered as nr 10

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 393216 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

NET: Registered protocol family 5

Starting balanced_irq

ACPI wakeup devices:

 KBC COMA COMB SLOT  USB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for md/0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering hdg3 ...

md:  adding hdg3 ...

md: hdg1 has different UUID to hdg3

md:  adding hde3 ...

md: hde1 has different UUID to hdg3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for md/1

md: created md1

md: bind<hde3>

md: bind<hdg3>

md: running: <hdg3><hde3>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: considering hdg1 ...

md:  adding hdg1 ...

md:  adding hde1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<hde1>

md: bind<hdg1>

md: running: <hdg1><hde1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

UDF-fs: No VRS found

XFS mounting filesystem md1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: md1

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

grsec: mount of none to /proc by /bin/mount[mount:27764] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:17219] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of none to /sys by /bin/mount[mount:10837] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:20203] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of none to /dev/pts by /bin/mount[mount:20900] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:1744] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hde2.  Priority:1 extents:1

Adding 1000432k swap on /dev/hdg2.  Priority:1 extents:1

grsec: mount of /dev/md1 to / by /bin/mount[mount:21060] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:2953] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of /dev/md1 to / by /bin/mount[mount:26308] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:2953] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of none to /dev/shm by /bin/mount[mount:17308] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:30704] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: mount of none to /proc/bus/usb by /bin/mount[mount:32441] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:30704] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: time set by /sbin/hwclock[hwclock:6421] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:15202] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c06aa2a0(lo)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

grsec: time set by /usr/bin/ntpdate[ntpdate:8291] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /sbin/rc[rc:4749] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

grsec: denied resource overstep by requesting 1024 for RLIMIT_NOFILE against limit 1024 for /usr/bin/postgres[postmaster:1419] uid/euid:70/70 gid/egid:70/70, parent /sbin/init[init:1] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

```

----------

## opentaka

Hi, I had simuler experience with Fedora Core3.

bash stuff freezes and reboot will not work after 5days of uptime.

I tried with my laptop and desktop, same results.

so I get sick of it, then i changed to Gentoo works fine.

it must be some little stuff you have installed?

try removing every package you dont need, emerge depclean etc, and also monitoring PSU voltage might help.

good luck.

----------

## jkt

 *antiwmac wrote:*   

> it must be some little stuff you have installed?
> 
> try removing every package you dont need, emerge depclean etc

 

absolute nonsense...

----------

## Rad

Hm. I'd say that's gonna be really hard to diagnose. I'd also guess it's either the controller or the mainboard. Put stress on these and try to log. Newer harddisks also have the SMART stuff you can try reading using smartctl -a [device].

Sadly, I guess the chance to catch the problem that way's pretty low, judging from what you said.

I assume you'd already have tried swapping hardware or the kernel if that had been an option, so you'll probably have to accumulate data for a longer while (including times when it crashed, temperatures, loads per process and total, and so on, basically just ANYTHING) before you have a good chance to figure out the problem. 

'n if all fails, swap the mainboard anyways.  :Smile: 

However, 'till you've got some data, it may be good to use some monitoring system which alerts you whenever the machine ain't responding anymore.

----------

## opentaka

 *jkt wrote:*   

>  *antiwmac wrote:*   it must be some little stuff you have installed?
> 
> try removing every package you dont need, emerge depclean etc 
> 
> absolute nonsense...

 

your post is nonsense too and this post is nonsense.

----------

## jkt

 *antiwmac wrote:*   

>  *jkt wrote:*    *antiwmac wrote:*   it must be some little stuff you have installed?
> 
> try removing every package you dont need, emerge depclean etc 
> 
> absolute nonsense... 
> ...

 

Could you please explain how can the humble presence of installed package on the system cause its lockups? If not, I'm afraid that I was correct...

----------

## opentaka

 *jkt wrote:*   

>  *antiwmac wrote:*    *jkt wrote:*    *antiwmac wrote:*   it must be some little stuff you have installed?
> 
> try removing every package you dont need, emerge depclean etc 
> 
> absolute nonsense... 
> ...

 

I said might help that means might not.

In fedora, some libs are causing problems (dont know which one) to crash in 5days of uptime, so i said try removing the unnessesary libs or packages etc. that might help. is there any problems with my post?

Can you also explain why you need to post that <someone's> post is nonsense etc? are you just trying to gain your post count by posting them or what?

----------

## jkt

 *antiwmac wrote:*   

> I said might help that means might not.
> 
> In fedora, some libs are causing problems (dont know which one) to crash in 5days of uptime, so i said try removing the unnessesary libs or packages etc. that might help. is there any problems with my post?

 

Could you please try to explain how can a library which is not used (as long as they are "unnessesary", they're obviously not in use) cause a problem?

 *Quote:*   

> Can you also explain why you need to post that <someone's> post is nonsense etc? are you just trying to gain your post count by posting them or what?

 

Sure. If I see a post which states things that are false, especially in some thread I'm subscribed to, I usually correct the mistakes. I don't care about my postcount  :Smile: . If you think that my behavior wasn't correct, Gentoo has ways to react; I'll suggest you reporting my behavior to "Forums Feedback" section (not sure about exact name, I don't spend much time here).

----------

